
Venmo is discontinuing web support for payments and more - jadence
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/15/venmo-is-discontinuing-web-support-for-payments-and-more/
======
antcas
I guess I'm the only one that uses venmo.com, too bad, it was nice being able
to use venmo from my laptop.

